# lm_sensors...help

## power83

ciao, volevo sapere come installare e soprattutto configuare il tutto, ho guardato sul wiki questo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

ma lo trovo molto poco chiaro, oltre al fatto che fa emergere i2c che serve solo x i kernels 2.4.x....

ps: sensors-detect mi dice: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

ma sto script io nn l'ho da nessuna parte....forse una patch di Gentoo mancante????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Hai compilato i moduli e li hai caricati correttamente?

----------

## power83

quali moduli?

Io ho compilato i2c e i moduli i2c-i801 ed i2c-i810, nn riesco a capire bene che sensori ho io nemmeno con lspci -v

----------

## x-dd

Prima di sensors-detect prova a caricare i2c-dev

```
modprobe i2c-dev
```

----------

## power83

ti amo, ora posso provare a configurare il tutto, maledette ventole che suonano come casse acustiche...

grazie.

ps: prima di mettere risolto vedo d far funzionare il tutto.

----------

## ErniBrown

piccolo suggerimento: nel mio caso ho dovuto avviare a mano i moduli e poi lanciare sensors_detect, da lì in poi tutto perfetto. Lanciando solo i moduli non configuri il file /etc/confd/sensor.rc, per cui dopo ogni riavvio devi ricaricarli.

----------

## osar_sabin

raga, io non sno riuscito a risolvere...avevo letto che c'era una incompatibilità con amd64...è vero???Puo essere questo il mio problema?

----------

## power83

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> piccolo suggerimento: nel mio caso ho dovuto avviare a mano i moduli e poi lanciare sensors_detect, da lì in poi tutto perfetto. Lanciando solo i moduli non configuri il file /etc/confd/sensor.rc, per cui dopo ogni riavvio devi ricaricarli.

 

io ho solo /etc/conf.d/sensord

----------

## tizio

scusate non riesco a configurare lm_sensors

ho seguito le guide ma sensors mi da il seguente ouput:

root:/# sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

mentre seguendo tutto sensors-detect alla fine ottengo:

Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

 See doc/FAQ, doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html, or

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html

 (FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

 If you find out what chips are on your board, see

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html for driver status.

questo è il mio lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 51)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

00:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

00:09.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

00:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

mentre il mio fstab:

/dev/hdc1               /data           xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/remov      ntfs            noauto,defaults,umask=022,ro            0 0

/dev/sda5               /mnt/supp/      vfat            noauto,user             0 0 

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

/dev/shm                /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

grazie a tutti

----------

## ginetto

 *tizio wrote:*   

> scusate non riesco a configurare lm_sensors
> 
> ho seguito le guide ma sensors mi da il seguente ouput:
> 
> root:/# sensors
> ...

 

Guarda se nel kernel hai abilitato il supporto per I2C

```
Device Drivers --->

   I2C support  --->

      <M> I2C support

      <M> I2C device interface

   I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

      <M> Choose the appropriate module(s) for your hardware here

   I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

      <M> Choose the appropriate module(s) for your sensors here
```

Ho avuto lo stesso problema e se non ricordo male l'ho risolto così. In ogni caso dai un'occhiata a questa Guida e a Questa  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## tizio

si ho seguito le guide...

il kernel è già configurato,

mi carica anche correttamente i moduli i2c-dev e i2c-sis96x

grazie

----------

## Luca89

Prova a mettere ancheil modulo it87.

----------

## tizio

root:/home/tizio# modprobe it87

FATAL: Module it97 not found.

devo emergere qualcosa? nel kernel (2.6.15-gentoo-r1) non ne trovo traccia..

grazie ancora

----------

## Luca89

Evidentemente non è compilato, vai nella configurazione del kernel sotto Hardware Monitoring.

----------

## tizio

trovato, configurato, ricompilato, caricato...

risultato invariato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tizio

scusate l'up di un vecchio post

consultando il wiki devices di lm_sensors  sembrerebbe che il driver giusto per il mio chipset sia i2c-sis645... purtroppo nel kernel non c'è e di conseguenza provandolo a caricare ottengo solo:

```

FATAL: Module i2c_sis645 not found.

```

----------

